# Gibraltar - is it worth the move?



## baronne

Hi,
I have been contacted about a job in Gibraltar and whilst my wife and I have never been there, we've both been to Spain a few times. I'm feverishly trying to weigh up whether this would be a sensible move. I have a young family and what concerns me most is that I read about quite a few negatives, namely:
- cramped & expensive
- traffic (esp. if you commute to/from spain)
- pollution (air & water) - see this thread
- a bit of a sore thumb for spaniards

...for me it doesn't score well, and if I'm to move to the sun ideally I want a good quality of life in a clean, healthy environment.

what is it _really_ like living there?


----------



## jojo

baronne said:


> Hi,
> I have been contacted about a job in Gibraltar and whilst my wife and I have never been there, we've both been to Spain a few times. I'm feverishly trying to weigh up whether this would be a sensible move. I have a young family and what concerns me most is that I read about quite a few negatives, namely:
> - cramped & expensive
> - traffic (esp. if you commute to/from spain)
> - pollution (air & water) - see this thread
> - a bit of a sore thumb for spaniards
> 
> ...for me it doesn't score well, and if I'm to move to the sun ideally I want a good quality of life in a clean, healthy environment.
> 
> what is it _really_ like living there?


The main town is cramped, lots of high rise apartment blocks, which are expensive to rent/buy.
Yes theres a lot of traffic, traffic jams and alot of those little motor scooters zapping around.
Pollution is probably a problem, but its not something I've thought too much about.
Not sure about it being a sore thumb for the Spanish, I think the mayor of La Linear, the town that is on the border gets a little annoyed at the queues of traffic waiting to get in and out of Gib.

Apart from that, the upper part of the rock of Gib is lovely, altho cos its a tourist spot it gets busy in the summer and theres quite a lot of open spaces around that part. Food, drink, petrol and cigarettes are cheaper there, wages are higher as its a tax haven.

What you need to do is go over and take a look, see what you get for your money re properties and have a good look and think about whether you and your family could live there happily

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

baronne said:


> Hi,
> I have been contacted about a job in Gibraltar and whilst my wife and I have never been there, we've both been to Spain a few times. I'm feverishly trying to weigh up whether this would be a sensible move. I have a young family and what concerns me most is that I read about quite a few negatives, namely:
> - cramped & expensive
> - traffic (esp. if you commute to/from spain)
> - pollution (air & water) - see this thread
> - a bit of a sore thumb for spaniards
> 
> ...for me it doesn't score well, and if I'm to move to the sun ideally I want a good quality of life in a clean, healthy environment.
> 
> what is it _really_ like living there?


Most people, given the choice, would base themselves in Spain - in one of the many beautiful, safe, clean and healthy towns and villages within a 50km radius of the Rock.

Weigh up the pros and cons compared to living and working in London, for example. Cramped, expensive, polluted, high crime rates - and oh, the weather!


----------



## sarahlou72

Hi sorry to jump on this thread but i'm new to this!!

My hubbie has been offered a job in Gib, having obly visited once when I was a kid I don't really know that much about it especially as a place to live.

We have 2 kids one is due to start school this year.

I'm just asking is it a safe place for children...looking at some other post I'm getting mixed messages..I hear the schools in gib are great, then I hear it's not a good place for child...PLEASE HELP, I obviously want my hubbie to take this job as it's a great opportunity but I am also worried about the kids!! 
thank you Sarah


----------



## jojo

sarahlou72 said:


> Hi sorry to jump on this thread but i'm new to this!!
> 
> My hubbie has been offered a job in Gib, having obly visited once when I was a kid I don't really know that much about it especially as a place to live.
> 
> We have 2 kids one is due to start school this year.
> 
> I'm just asking is it a safe place for children...looking at some other post I'm getting mixed messages..I hear the schools in gib are great, then I hear it's not a good place for child...PLEASE HELP, I obviously want my hubbie to take this job as it's a great opportunity but I am also worried about the kids!!
> thank you Sarah


You should go and visit before you finally decide. I would say its as good as anywhere for children. Gib reminds me of a busy seaside town in the UK - with sunshine of course!!!!! The schools are British and its the British curriculum in Gib. However, Gib rentals are expensive and you will probably be in an apartment and its very cramped and busy. Alot of folk live in Spain and commute, but then if you have children that means they will go to a Spanish school - not a problem and they'll soon become bilingual and of course you then get the so called "Spanish way of life". You do need to go and see for yourself tho

Jo xxx


----------



## sarahlou72

jojo said:


> You should go and visit before you finally decide. I would say its as good as anywhere for children. Gib reminds me of a busy seaside town in the UK - with sunshine of course!!!!! The schools are British and its the British curriculum in Gib. However, Gib rentals are expensive and you will probably be in an apartment and its very cramped and busy. Alot of folk live in Spain and commute, but then if you have children that means they will go to a Spanish school - not a problem and they'll soon become bilingual and of course you then get the so called "Spanish way of life". You do need to go and see for yourself tho
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks Jo that's really helpful, 

we are going over soon for a reckie but my hubbie tends to be a little rose coloured glasses type and I have to be the level headed one....are you living there now, do you have kids?

thanks Sarah xxx


----------



## jojo

sarahlou72 said:


> thanks Jo that's really helpful,
> 
> we are going over soon for a reckie but my hubbie tends to be a little rose coloured glasses type and I have to be the level headed one....are you living there now, do you have kids?
> 
> thanks Sarah xxx



I'm back in the UK now, my kids are older 15 and 17 and wanted to go to college in the UK - so totally different circumstances. If mine were younger and we as a family had the offer, I'd probably go for it! Spain is a nicer country to bring a family up in, altho there is little work and the country is in an economic mess. Gib does give you the best of both worlds, however, make sure hubby has a contract and is going to have a secure employment. Also, if I were you, I wouldnt burn any UK bridges (dont sell up), just in case

Jo xxx


----------



## sarahlou72

jojo said:


> I'm back in the UK now, my kids are older 15 and 17 and wanted to go to college in the UK - so totally different circumstances. If mine were younger and we as a family had the offer, I'd probably go for it! Spain is a nicer country to bring a family up in, altho there is little work and the country is in an economic mess. Gib does give you the best of both worlds, however, make sure hubby has a contract and is going to have a secure employment. Also, if I were you, I wouldnt burn any UK bridges (dont sell up), just in case
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jo that's great advise!! x


----------



## tazster

with anywhere you need to go there to know if you like it, i personally love gib but i dont work there permanently and if commuting from spain (like most do ) it can be an absolute nightmare in the morning when heading into work and the afternoon when leaving also finding somewhere to park can be challenging


----------



## 90199

I have sailed into Gib more times than I can remember, unfortunately never had time to go ashore, what a shame.......


----------



## jojo

Lots of people dont like Gib. They call it a dump. Its not particularly pretty and its very busy, but I dont dislike it. As I said earlier its like a busy seaside town in the UK, tho very cramped, thats why those little motos they ride there are so popular. Rental and property is dear, petrol, booze and cigarettes are cheap. Theres a lot of military history and its ok. Yes, that border crossing can be a nightmare. I've waited several hours to get across. One thing that may be important is that the schools in Gib are only free if you live in Gib. From outside I think its 1000€ a term per child??!!

Jo xxx


----------

